# New e-caller sound



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

This sound is all ross goose we had some great hunting running one caller with ross sounds mixed in with our other callers. When the ross came in they went strait to these speakers. http://www.snowgoosegear.com/SGG/New_Releases.html


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sample?


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

shoot him a email [email protected] I am sure he can set you up.


----------



## Geez n Quackers (Oct 24, 2007)

You might want to check into the legality of a dedicated track of Ross' sounds in Canada. This topic came up on Hunting Snows. The Sask regs would seem to explicitly state that only "snow goose vocalizations" may be used on e-callers. You may find the application of the law may be more lenient, but I would look into it further before I would use these sounds.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Northern_Skies said:


> shoot him a email [email protected] I am sure he can set you up.


Sent one Saturday. From the sounds of it, its just a track of snow bait mixed with ross sounds?


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Geez n Quackers said:


> You might want to check into the legality of a dedicated track of Ross' sounds in Canada. This topic came up on Hunting Snows. The Sask regs would seem to explicitly state that only "snow goose vocalizations" may be used on e-callers. You may find the application of the law may be more lenient, but I would look into it further before I would use these sounds.


Wouldnt the "Ross sounds" be considered the same as the "Snow goose sounds" being they are part of the same bag limit? IF it isnt I would think that it should be.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Not allowed to shoot Ross in the spring north of the boarder. I see no problem with it in the fall and really if someone can hear my ecaller and tell me i am running ross sounds then well...


----------

